# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Տոնավաճառ-Ցուցահանդես՝ նվիրված մեկամսյակին

## Moon

Հայաստանի երիտասարդ կանանց ասոցիացիան կազմակերպում է բարեգործական ցուցահանդես վաճառք` նվիրված Կանանց մեկամսյակին, որը տեղի կունենա ս.թ. *մարտի 6-ին,

«Մարիոթ Արմենիա» հյուրանոցի «Տիգրան Մեծ» սրահում։

Տոնավաճառը գործելու է ժամը 10.00-ից մինչ- 19.00-ն։*

Միջոցառման պաշտոնական բացումը տեղի կունենա ժամը 10.00-ին։

*Մուտքն ազատ է։
* 
Միջոցառման ողջ հասույթը կտրամադրվի Եղեգնաձորի Կանանց աջակցության կենտրոնի զարգացմանը։
Վայոց Ձորը, որպես համայնքների սոցիալական ցածր մակարդակ ունեցող մարզ, աչքի է ընկնում նաև բնակչության մեջ կանանց թվի գերակշռությամբ։ Կանանց աջակցության կենտրոնը հնարավորություն կտա Եղեգնաձորի տարածաշրջանի կանանց` ձեռքբերել և զարգացնել իրենց հմտությունները կրթական, սոցիալական, տնտեսական, մշակութային, առողջապահական, կառավարման ոլորտներում` այսպիսով նպաստելով ՀՀ-ում համայնքների զարգացմանը։ 
Ցուցահանդեսի ընթացքում ներկայացված են լինելու կանանց առօրյային առնչվող բազմապիսի ապրանքներ, որոնց մեջ կարող եք գտնել ձեզ համար օգտակար իրեր, ինչպես նաև Ձեր մտերիմների համար հաճելի նվերներ։
Կազմակերպվելու է նաև վիճակախաղ, որի ընթացքում խաղարկվելու են բազմաթիվ արժեքավոր նվերներ։
Տոնավաճառն ուղեկցվելու է նաև մշակութային ծրագրով, որին իրենց մասնակցությունն են բերելու սիրված երգիչներ Լեյլա Սարիբեկյանը, Արսեն Գրիգորյանը, երիտասարդ շնորհաշատ կատարողներ։
Միջոցառման գործընկերներն են` ՀՀ Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարությունը, ՄԱԿ-ի Մանկական հիմնադրամը, ՓՄՁ զարգացման ազգային կենտրոնը։
 Միջոցառմանն աջակցել են` ՀՀ-ում Մեծ Բրիտանիայի և Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիայի Միացյալ Թագավորության դեսպանությունը, «Վորլդ Վիժն Հայաստան» ՄԲԿ-ն, «Բիլայն» ընկերությունը, «Էվրի դեյ» ՓԲԸ-ն, «ՀԱՅ ԿՈԼԱ» ընկերությունը, «Արթբրիջ» սրճարանը, «7 կադր» ՍՊԸ-ն։
Սիրով հրավիրում ենք բոլորիդ ներկա գտնվելու մարտի 6-ին կայանալիք բարեգործական միջոցառմանը։

----------

Jarre (05.03.2010), Kita (05.03.2010), Դարք (06.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2010)

----------

